# Cat licking coal



## theothersparticus (Jan 8, 2012)

Kitty, my 7 year old moggy has just been caught licking the fake coal on my gas fire. He had only ever done this once before, when we moved in over 6 months ago. I can tell he's done it because it stains his face.

Can anyone suggest a reason? I'm not sure it it's food related or stress. We have recently introduced Bella our puppy over the last month and although there has been some hissing it has been fairly problem free.

Could this be dangerous? It's not real coal and he doesn't seem affected in any way but I'm not sure it can be good for him.


----------



## Doolally (Oct 12, 2010)

One of my dear old cats loved to chew the fake coals!! We ended up having to get a fire guard to stop him getting to it....They must just like the taste!


----------

